# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Phim Warcraft sẽ giống Avatar kết hợp Lord of the Rings

## vlzmaytinh

Tại dịp Blizzcon vừa qua, đạo diễn Duncan Jones (Moon, Source Code) đã xuất hiện trên sân khấu và tiết lộ cho các fan của dòng game biết thêm nhiều thông tin về bộ phim *Warcraft* sắp tới. Vị đạo diễn tiết lộ rằng bản thô của phim đã được trình chiếu cho các nhà lãnh đạo của Blizzard và có vẻ như họ đều hài lòng. Phần lớn công việc còn lại là về kỹ xảo hình ảnh. Đạo diễn còn cho hay: “_Bộ phim sẽ là sự tổng hợp của Avatar và Lord of the Rings. Quy mô sẽ rất rất hoành tráng_”.


Nhiều thông tin về dàn diễn viên và bối cảnh cũng được tiết lộ. Bộ phim sẽ lấy bối cảnh ở thời *Warcraft I* với nguồn gốc của cuộc chiến giữa phe Horde và phe Alliance là trọng tâm. Đây có lẽ là một sự lựa chọn hợp lý khi mà Blizzard có ý định làm cả một series phim chứ không chỉ một tác phẩm đơn lẻ.


Hành trình tìm kiếm đạo diễn của phim cũng diễn ra khá lâu trước khi ghế đạo diễn rơi vào tay Duncan Jones. Vị đạo diễn trẻ đã được trao trọng trách bởi anh muốn kể câu chuyện dưới góc nhìn của cả 2 phe một cách công bằng, tạo điều kiện cho người xem có thể cảm thông với phe Orc.
Dàn diễn viên của phim gồm có:
Phe Alliance:
Lothar – Travis Fimmel
Medivh – Ben Foster
King Llane – Dominic Cooper
Khadgar – Ben Schnetzer
Phe Horde:
Durotan – Toby Kebbell
Gul’dan – Daniel Wu
Orgrim – Rob Kazinsky
Blackhand – Clancy Brown
Ngoài ra phim còn có sự tham gia của diễn viên Paula Paxton, người từng đóng vai Agent Carter trong Mission Impossibe: Ghost Protocol.


Về mặt hình ảnh, Rob Kazinsky, người lồng tiếng và chuyển động cho nhân vật Orgrim cho hay bộ phim trông sẽ ‘phê hơn nhiều’ đoạn trailer mới nhất của *World of Warcraft* dưới đây.




\World of Warcraft Warlords of Draenor Trailer.
Phim *Warcraft* dự kiến sẽ được ra mắt vào tháng 3 năm 2016.
*>> Kĩ xảo phim Warcraft sẽ được cực kì chăm chút*

----------

